# URGENT! Help rat peeing blood :(:(:(:(:(!!!!!



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Peaches has just peed a big pool of blood, there's been some blood I found in the cage yesterday but one of the babies had a bleeding foot and I thought it was just from that! Oh my gosh I have no idea what to do right now? Luckily I'm still up at almost 6am but seriously guys what the ****? It's not like fresh red but a mixture of blood and urine. This may be tmi but similar to what I had when I had kidney stones. Any advice?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, I had hamsters once and that would happen to them off and on... I personally just assumed it was well.. "lady times" to put it simply. If it doesn't stop soon then I do advice taking Peaches to the vet.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds like a uti. Rats don't have periods. You're sure its blood in the urine and not a bloody vaginal discharge? A vet trip is definitely needed and soon. If you're sure its bloody urine you can give her cranberry juice to help a little but she HAS to see a vet. They can give AB's


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

^ that proves how little I know. Listen to them.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

I had a female who out of nowhere started urinating a reddy browny color, very frequently. I moved her into a small cage with paper towel as bedding so I could keep track of the color. Luckily I had some "tmp-smx" from a previous illness. It's useless for respitory infections but does wonders on UTIs. In the meantime, offer her cranberry juice and make sure she stays extremely hydrated. I think I ended up offering my girl cranberry juice, yogurt, Gatorade, lab blocks, and water. Besides that, just change her bedding frequently and, unless you already have medication, get her to a vet soon.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm going to call the vet when it opens at 9am, I've just given her baytril and metacam incase she's in pain. I totally freaked out! And yes it's definitely in her pee, she was in the boys cage as I was cleaning it out and she like dribbled what looked like bloody water, so immediately my attention was on her, I took my gloves off and lifted her down and she peed on the base, I have a pic but my folder thing is full so I can't even upload it :\. The weirdest part is that in the blood it looked like there was a blood clot! It was like a small blood clot the exact same as when I had kidney stones and had to have surgery. I'm so worried, also she's been acting overly hyper tonight like I've never seen before, the boys were in the spare cage and she was on top of it because the girls were free ranging and every time the boys went near her bum area she jumped about like a mad rat! I just need to breathe and see what the vet says, I don't know what more she will give me though as I already have baytril and metacam here?


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

the thing about UTIs is that the treatment isn't one-size-fits-all - different antibiotics are used for different strains, so it is important to let the vet culture your rat's urine, as the Baytril that you have may not be appropriate for the infection, and metacam is just an anti-inflammatory drug. fortunately, this can be done quickly, and your rat won't suffer needlessly  just keep her comfy in the meanwhile! you're doing a great job.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I could get an appointment for 10 to 6, it's now half 2 so not long. I'm not going to give her any medicine incase the vet changes it. I'm going to feed her some yoghurt and that just now. There was some blood spots around the cage today so I will let you's know what the vet says!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Keep us updated, good luck!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Good luck, sounds like a UTI to me. Here's to hoping it is something easily treatable. Good job giving her some metacam for the pain relief. Poor girl


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

When my girl was peeing blood, occasionally there would be a small clot in the middle of the puddle. Again, it's very helpful to keep her on paper towel or something white so you can moniter the urine color and look for clots. Good luck!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey guys! Awww I had a traumatic time at the vets, an emergency came in just as we were leaving and I had to look after this little 10 year old boy who was historical because he just lost his cat who got crushed under a heavy speaker, it was such a shame but my little peaches managed to stop him from crying and he had a little cuddle with her. Anyway, peaches got prescribed noroclav and we have another appointment on Monday, the vet had a feel and said her bladder felt a little thick so it could be an infection. If after a week the blood is still there she's going to get a little x-ray to rule anything else so it's really a waiting game, I'm giving her metacam every day just incase. She said it could be stones but they are rare but they can cause pain so just incase I've to keep up with the pain meds. I've been at the vets every week over the past 6 weeks I just can't seem to get away from there! Thanks for the support everyone, I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow, I never thought rats could get UTI's. Hope she gets better quick! That must have been a scary thing to see!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I managed to create some space to upload these pictures to show you guys how bad it was, shes been peeing like this now since I noticed it yesterday morning. It was really scary because ive always had the worst luck with my rats, I hope its just a UTI though. My poor girl is in pain and it sucks not being able to help her much except by giving her medicine and some yummy foods, ill get some fresh cranberries tomorrow aswell! I was lucky that she had just peed in her carrier when I got to the vet so she was able to test it and see it.


----------

